# Help.  Need a BBB Wet Brine Recipe using Pink salt



## dwaytkus

I have looked at numerous BBB posts and it seems everyone uses the High Mt.  Which tells me it is delicous.  However I currently have a supply of pink salt and Kosher salt.  Does anyone have a good recipe for Buck Board wet brine using these ingredients?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## fpnmf

From Pops!!!

real simple curing brine:

 for every 1 gallon of water, add:

1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)

1 cup granulated sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji]

1 cup brown sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] brown sugar mix

1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt

stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over meat, inject if necessary to cure from inside-out as well as outside-in

weight down with a partially filled 1 qt or 1 gal. ziploc bag or bags to keep meat immersed

Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.)   If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.

You can add any other flavorings you'd like, this is just the basic curing brine. 1 heaping tablespoon of cure is about 1 ounce.  The maximum concentration allowed safely is 3.84 ounces per 1 gallon of brine (24 lbs.per 100 gallons: 16 oz. x 24 = 384 ounces, 1/100th is 3.84 ounces).  You can experiment with different concentrations as long as you keep it between those parameters.


----------



## dwaytkus

I guess I am confused on the Pink curing salt part.  I have never used it.  It says 1 tsp per 5 lbs of meat.  You said 1 TBSP per gallon of water?


----------



## fpnmf

Using it wet is the difference..

          Craig


----------



## chef jimmyj

Pops brine is great, I use it all the time just did Canadian Bacon with it. The 1tsp for 5 lb is if using it as part of a dry rub or in sausage. You need more in a wet brine because it is diluted...JJ


----------



## reinhard

You have been given great advice! follow the recipe by Fpnmf. I have used Pop's recipe and am very happy with it. Reinhard


----------



## woodcutter

Pop's brine!


----------



## toby bryant

Follow the recipe for Pop's brine. I used it for my belly bacon and it is awesome!  Simple, not too salty, not too sweet, best bacon I have ever had.


----------



## daveomak

dwaytkus said:


> I guess I am confused on the Pink curing salt part.  I have never used it.  It says 1 tsp per 5 lbs of meat.  You said 1 TBSP per gallon of water?


Dan, morning....  Running the numbers for Pops brine cure....  1 Tbs = 3 tsp...  1 tsp per 5 #'s is the accepted Ppm range for cure #1.....

  1 gallon of water with salt, sugar etc. weighs about 10 #'s....   If you add 5 #'s of meat to the gallon of brine, you end up with 15#'s of water, meat and additions to the water...  At 1 Tbs of cure #1...   you are back at 1 tsp per 5 #'s concentration.... It is safe..... No worries...  If you add 10 #'s meat, you are still within safe guidelines.... 

Dave


----------



## dwaytkus

Great thanks guys!

One last questions.  Pops brine calls for Sea Salt.  Can I use the Kosher salt in its place?  I also see there is a wide range on how much salt based on taste.  What do you all recommend?


----------



## woodcutter

I've used kosher salt with Pop's brine. It takes a little longer to dissolve. I like to use 3/4 cup salt. The sugar in the brine masks the salt flavor so I also reduced the sugar to 3/4 cup and stayed with 1 whole cup of brown sugar. This is to my taste and I'm sure others have different mixes.


----------



## toby bryant

I also used kosher salt when I made my bacon, but did not change from the amounts that Pops specifies.


----------



## unionguynw

I've done 2 bellies in Pops brine and so far my favorite was going full cup kosher on the salt and 1/2 cup each of white and brown sugar. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135462/rookie-belly-bacon#post_951880


----------



## spoolinaz

I use 1/2 cup kosher salt, all other the same. Found 3/4 was just too salty for us. We like the sweet more than the salt.


----------

